# non landline broadband



## helens (20 Nov 2008)

ok so im canceling my eircom package tomaro cant afford it.How do i get broadband i live in a rural enough town.sorry im a total greenhorn.without my internet id be lonely hubie away 15 hour aday


----------



## Tetragon (20 Nov 2008)

Can you not go to the cheapest eircom package available?

Alternative providers won't do much for you if you're hoping to make substantial savings.


----------



## car (20 Nov 2008)

> without my internet id be lonely hubie away 15 hour aday



I could call round and wash the windows with my 3g card.


----------



## duffsaw (20 Nov 2008)

i have 3g usb in my rural area and after coming from eircom dial up i think its great,

duffsaw


----------



## Tetragon (20 Nov 2008)

What's the cost of 3g?

and what are the details? speed? etc.


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

Tetragon said:


> What's the cost of 3g?
> 
> and what are the details? speed? etc.


  yes what he said???
Car-feel free to wash me windows oh and is that unlimited use of your 3g card???


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

just rung eircom and got then to down grade me.
new package is €44.99 incl vat a month with 1mb BB & unlimited evening weekend calls to landline & meteor.
He actually gave me a reality check though he said i spent €20 on calls to an o2 mobile(husband).like thats stopping here and now.
what do you think of that package?


----------



## Sandals (21 Nov 2008)

hi im with 3. Find it brillant. Cost €19.99 a month. we're on internet all the time and have never has to pay for extra usage. I paid €80 for gadget to connect into computer but thats now FREE in carphone Warehouse. Iv no landline and put €20 into 087 phone to rec free calls/txt to 087 calls. Having access to email, i find I rarely ever have to make a phonecall to a landline or business. Good Luck.


----------



## z105 (21 Nov 2008)

> just rung eircom and got then to down grade me.
> new package is €44.99 incl vat a month with 1mb BB & unlimited evening weekend calls to landline & meteor.
> He actually gave me a reality check though he said i spent €20 on calls to an o2 mobile(husband).like thats stopping here and now.
> what do you think of that package?



I would still urge that your next call should be to MABS, let us know how you get on/your experience.

Delighted that you are serious about your money issues and at least you are getting your sense of humour back ! Your first post on the other thread sounded despairing but there is always light at the end of the tunnel, it's just a matter of working it through step by step and these things won't/can't happen overnight, it will take a few months but you'll be back on your feet. Go on havealaugh!


----------



## helens (21 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> I would still urge that your next call should be to MABS, let us know how you get on/your experience.
> 
> Delighted that you are serious about your money issues and at least you are getting your sense of humour back ! Your first post on the other thread sounded despairing but there is always light at the end of the tunnel, it's just a matter of working it through step by step and these things won't/can't happen overnight, it will take a few months but you'll be back on your feet. Go on havealaugh!


Thanks im still despairing nothings changed just trying to make light of it for my own sake


----------



## helens (24 Nov 2008)

im just after realising somthing that i forgot  to ask eircom..the new package im now on is €44.99 with off peak calls & 1mb Broadband but i forgot to ask is the broadband unlimited?or do i have to pay if i go over x amount of mins.cant believe i forgot to ask


----------



## Rebel2008 (25 Nov 2008)

Hi Helens, i just had a look at eircom's website and i'd say you have the "eircom friends bundle". This would entitle you to a monthly download allowance of 10GB.
You should get your husband to change to a meteor mobile so then you could ring him for free!!


----------



## helens (25 Nov 2008)

thank you so much for that Rebel but im afraid im a bit stupid what would that be in regards to hours roughly?between all of the family we could be online 5 to 6 hours a day?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Nov 2008)

Go here helens:

[broken link removed]

Click on broadband support, when the widow open up you can check how much of your limit you have used:

*Your Broadband Stats*

Put in your phone number with code (and dash between code and number) e.g. 123-123456


Put in your account number (on top of your eircom bill) .... and click 'Check'. A new window will open up and you can see how much of your limit you use in the course of a calendar month. New month ... new start.


Be aware that the stats may be a day or two behind ... e.g. if you check on the 7th .... it may only have stats to the 5th ... if you are close to your 100% limit .... be careful .... 



Try it .... and see what % you're at!


----------

